# Most difficult opponents in Wing Chun / Tsun



## Ediaan (Mar 15, 2013)

I would like to hear your thoughts on what other martial art you have found to be very worthy opponents.

As for myself, wrestlers ( not WWE ) and experienced boxers are amongst the most worthy opponents.


----------



## geezer (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah, boxers and grapplers... basically anybody who really knows how to fight. Especially good infighters. A long time ago, when I tried testing my WC, I had very good results against typical Mc Dojo TKD and Karate types who preferred long range techniques and didn't train much contact. Then you'd run into a good fighter, _any style_, but especially an infighter or grappler and you'd know it right away!

Now days I'd rather sit on my rear and watch. Videoclips anyone?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 15, 2013)

geezer said:


> Yeah, boxers and grapplers... basically anybody who really knows how to fight. Especially good infighters. A long time ago, when I tried testing my WC, I had very good results against typical Mc Dojo TKD and Karate types who preferred long range techniques and didn't train much contact. Then you'd run into a good fighter, _any style_, but especially an infighter or grappler and you'd know it right away!
> 
> Now days I'd rather sit on my rear and watch. Videoclips anyone?



Since McDojo is pretty much synonymous with subpar training, it should be a suprise that you'd do well vs them. 
The only valid answer to a question like this is that a good fighter is a good fighter, regardless of the specific system they study. Two students of roughly equal natural ability and roughly equal levels of training will have roughly equal abilities to fight.


----------



## Harm0nys0ul (Mar 16, 2013)

Most difficult opponents in Wing Chun? Well myself.  Any fight is really a fight against yourself and your own responses.
For what other martial arts, well again no martial art is really better than any other, it depends on the person, so I&#8217;d just say someone who is really good at their art, whatever it is.


----------



## WingChunIan (Mar 25, 2013)

from personal experience any martial art style can difficult to deal with if the person you are fighting has trained in a realistic way or has fight experience. If they are better than you or get luckier on the day, you will lose period. Each style presents its own challenges but unless its a sport match or sparring you aren't going to know beforehand what style you are facing so to that end the guy you think is going to want to grapple who turns out to be a puncher (or vice versa) is more dangerous than a predictable opponent. As for the most dangerous, in all honesty having tested what I know against various peers (and betters) from other styles, having done bits and pieces of doorwork and had a number of violent scrapes, of all my encounters the guy who weighed 8 stone more than me, who bench pressed 200 kg+ in the gym and was fuelled up on white powder and alcohol at the time was by far the biggest handful despite never having done any martial arts in his life.


----------



## HammockRider (Mar 25, 2013)

WingChunIan said:


> from personal experience any martial art style can difficult to deal with if the person you are fighting has trained in a realistic way or has fight experience. If they are better than you or get luckier on the day, you will lose period. Each style presents its own challenges but unless its a sport match or sparring you aren't going to know beforehand what style you are facing so to that end the guy you think is going to want to grapple who turns out to be a puncher (or vice versa) is more dangerous than a predictable opponent. As for the most dangerous, in all honesty having tested what I know against various peers (and betters) from other styles, having done bits and pieces of doorwork and had a number of violent scrapes, of all my encounters the guy who weighed 8 stone more than me, who bench pressed 200 kg+ in the gym and was fuelled up on white powder and alcohol at the time was by far the biggest handful despite never having done any martial arts in his life.



You fought Rosie O'Donnell?   just kidding...hey not in the face!


----------



## Eric_H (Mar 25, 2013)

Ediaan said:


> I would like to hear your thoughts on what other martial art you have found to be very worthy opponents.
> 
> As for myself, wrestlers ( not WWE ) and experienced boxers are amongst the most worthy opponents.




Modern MMA dudes who have 3-4+ years behind them. They're usually well conditioned, experienced and don't crumple when you hit them like a lot of "more normal" folks.


----------



## zilverkakashi (Mar 26, 2013)

^ nice link!


----------



## Ediaan (Mar 26, 2013)

Eric_H said:


> Modern MMA dudes who have 3-4+ years behind them. They're usually well conditioned, experienced and don't crumple when you hit them like a lot of "more normal" folks.


Agreed, there is a MMA class that competed in our sanshou competitions last year and they were very good.


----------



## StormShadow (Mar 26, 2013)

What about a palm strike to the nose or strike to the throat, will they crumple then?


----------



## geezer (Mar 26, 2013)

StormShadow said:


> What about a palm strike to the nose or strike to the throat, will they crumple then?



Sorry, it's not that easy. Experienced fighters, yes, even "sport fighters", aren't going to stand there and let hit hit them in the nose, throat or groin. And if you do hit them, they will hit back, hard. That's reality. 

On the positive side, experienced MMA fighters who are built like a brick sheisse-haus kinda stand out. You can spot them coming a mile away. Personally, I simply wouldn't go around deliberately annoying them. :bangahead:


----------



## Ediaan (Mar 27, 2013)

geezer said:


> Sorry, it's not that easy. Experienced fighters, yes, even "sport fighters", aren't going to stand there and let hit hit them in the nose, throat or groin. And if you do hit them, they will hit back, hard. That's reality.
> 
> On the positive side, experienced MMA fighters who are built like a brick sheisse-haus kinda stand out. You can spot them coming a mile away. Personally, I simply wouldn't go around deliberately annoying them. :bangahead:


Unless you are very drunk or very confident in your skills as a martial artist.


----------



## StormShadow (Mar 27, 2013)

Ediaan said:


> Unless you are very drunk or very confident in your skills as a martial artist.


lol at least being drunk you will feel less pain


----------



## qwksilver61 (May 1, 2013)

cocky MMA people,or Thai fighters...you can't even joke,play fight or demonstrate,a serious take down.


----------



## Steve (May 1, 2013)

qwksilver61 said:


> cocky MMA people,or Thai fighters...you can't even joke,play fight or demonstrate,a serious take down.



I find humble mma people are far more dangerous.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Domino (May 3, 2013)

I agree with Steve, that's why people like George St.Pierre, Jon Jones and Lyoto Machida are top of their game, no trash talk, get on with it.


----------

